# I hate college



## jca (Feb 7, 2005)

Sorry, I just need to vent to somebody! I went through highschool thinking that in college everything would just get better (so maybe I was in denial) and yet I'm feeling even more depressed then ever. The only people I know are my suitemates and it takes everything just to go into the common room to talk to them. While everyone goes out at night, I'm sitting in my dorm watching tv or feeling sorry for myself. I really am trying to put myself out there and make friends, but it is so hard. I hate my classes that keep giving me group projects and presentations- I mean by the time you are in college they expec you to be able to do these things no problem, but every time I hear the words "get in a group" I panic. I go days without talking to anyone and I hate it. Whenever my friends go out, I won't ask to go with them even if I want to, I will wait for them to ask me. And if they dont, as much as I try to, I cant say I want to go. Even when they ask me, I can only say I dont know, so half the time, I end up sitting in my room alone anyway. I know that I am being stupid, but I just physically and mentally cant do it. I really want to get my psych degree so I can help children with sa, but I dont know if i can do this for another 3-4 years. I keep telling myself that Im not here to socialize and make friends, but to get a degree, but in reality that is just not true. I never had friends in highschool, so even having my suitemate "friends" is so much better. But I cant help feeling left out half the time, because I cant seem to join in with them.


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

are you a freshman?

I was in your exact same shoes and it lasted until the end of my junior year. I spent my college life like you (as well as my high school years) so I did not develop at all socially/mentally. One of the best things that happened to me was moving away and taking a one year break from my college town where I felt so trapped and unhappy. After being away, I have a new perspective and feel that I can truly enjoy the rest of the college experience. Not sure what advice I can offer you but I know that if I would've stayed in the college town, I would be the same socially anxious person that I was. I practically wasted my first three years and I did not want my college experience to be like that. My graduation is delayed but I am extremely happy that I made the decisions I've made.


----------

